# Dr. Earth lawn fertilizer



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

About 2 weeks ago Dr. Earth lawn fertilizer was on sale at my local Home Depot.. originally it was $45 a bag.. Then it was $35.. Then $29. today it was only $19 after reading the ingredients.. it really looks like it's good organic stuff. Has anybody had good results with this??? I believe it was only for 2k square feet so I could see how it can be very expensive for the average user. it also had a expiration date but it was not stamped on.. could it be that it was expired does that happen??? I live in Northern California Home Depot never puts anything on sale for more than 20% off..


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is this? https://drearth.com/products/lawn-food/super-natural-lawn-fertilizer/

With these ingredients?
Wild-caught Alaskan Fish Meal, Wild-caught Alaskan Fish Bone Meal, High Country Feather Meal, Naturally Mined Potassium Sulfate, Valley Grown Alfalfa Meal, Calcium Sulfate (gypsum) and MicroActive™ Micronutrient-rich Seaweed Extract.

Fish meal, feather meal, alfalfa, and seaweed are all good organic materials. I'm a fan of the alfalfa. Gypsum could be a problem if your soil has an excess of it. SOP is also an ideal source of potassium. Overall it sounds like a good product.

But, the NPK is 9-0-5 and at 18lb that's 1.62lb of N for $45 (or $19 per the deal). Milorganite has an NPK of 5-4-0 in a 36lb bag. That's 1.8lb of N for $12 (on sale it could be $6). Both would be an organic source of nitrogen. Milo will get you more N for your money and some iron and organic phosphorus. The Dr. Earth product has pottasium and some endo mycorrhizae.

For a small lawn that is trying to increase/improve the soil microbes it sounds good. As an organic source of nitrogen, it is expensive. CGM is normally the cheapest source of organic nitrogen.


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks G-man I did not know what to call all the crap they put in it.. think I'm going to give it a try hope it don't make my lawn smell like fish.. Hahaha


----------



## Nomo (Jun 6, 2017)

MikeD said:


> Thanks G-man I did not know what to call all the crap they put in it.. think I'm going to give it a try hope it don't make my lawn smell like fish.. Hahaha


You might prefer the smell of fish over what Milo will make it smell like.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I just bought a bunch of Dr. Earth fertilizer at Home Depot since the price was reduced to $2.90 per bag. One difference I noticed is that my bags have an NPK of 9-3-5, not 9-0-5 shown elsewhere online.

The ingredients make me think of this stuff from The Simpsons: 










.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I got some for 2 bucks too, they also had pellet version for gardens. The pellets smelt like dead fish even sealed in the bag lol


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

Lol, grassDaddy.. it really does stink like dead fish...


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Tonight I picked up 6 bags of the Dr. Earth Super Natural Lawn Fertilizer, 18 pounds each, 9-0-5, for the clearance price of $2.90 each at Home Depot. The price wasn't posted with the 6 bags I found sitting on a pallet in the corner, but I took a picture of the UPC code and asked for a price check at the customer service desk, which revealed it was $2.90 per bag as reported here.

For nitrogen, it rivals the price of Bay State Fertilizer, which is $3.50 for a 40# bag. (The Bay State Fertilizer is $2.19 per # N; the clearance-priced Dr. Earth is $1.79 per #N.)

The other plus, which caused me to get it, is that the K is from potassium sulfate (sulfate of potash). Our lawn with sandy soil perennially needs potassium.

I'll plan to use the Dr. Earth as my initial fertilizer in the spring, as it will be slow release (all of the N is water-insoluble according to the label.)

I am a little worried that storing it in my attached garage may be a problem. It really does stink of dead fish. Hopefully it doesn't attract bears, skunks, and raccoons! (We have all of those around...)


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> I am a little worried that storing it in my attached garage may be a problem. It really does stink of dead fish. Hopefully it doesn't attract bears, skunks, and raccoons! (We have all of those around...)


I'm going to have to do something different than store this stuff just on the floor of the garage -- stepped into the garage this morning, and the smell just about knocked me over! This stuff really reeks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

5 gallon buckets are great since the lid provides a water tight seal, but they are not space efficient.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I am a little worried that storing it in my attached garage may be a problem. It really does stink of dead fish. Hopefully it doesn't attract bears, skunks, and raccoons! (We have all of those around...)
> ...


 :rofl:


----------

